# who said it best



## heckler7 (Feb 13, 2017)

https://youtu.be/7zyF7ITwi2Q


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks like they all said the same thing. They just wanna hang my man trump for saying it for some reason. Bunch of fags 

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## Arnold (Feb 13, 2017)

they all said the same thing, except only Trump will follow thru with it.


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 13, 2017)

exactly


----------



## charley (Feb 14, 2017)

Prince said:


> they all said the same thing, except only Trump will follow thru with it.



....  he sure didn't follow thru with his federal income taxes like he promised ....  I've got the last 40 years of my taxes , all in one folder, but I'm not trump, I'm just a normal tax paying fool  .....


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2017)

charley said:


> ....  he sure didn't follow thru with his federal income taxes like he promised ....  I've got the last 40 years of my taxes , all in one folder, but I'm not trump, I'm just a normal tax paying fool  .....



do you really give a shit about Trump's income tax returns?


----------



## charley (Feb 17, 2017)

Prince said:


> do you really give a shit about Trump's income tax returns?



  yea I want to see him follow thru with one of his campaign promises .....  he's a lying piece of shit, he makes me wanna puke....


----------



## studog (Feb 17, 2017)

I think Trump should say I'll show you my tax return when Obama shows us his college transcript.


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 18, 2017)

Prince said:


> do you really give a shit about Trump's income tax returns?


the only thing taxes show is how good your accountant is, I pay exactly what my accountant says I owe, not a penny more. not sure what people are expecting to see here?


----------



## charley (Feb 18, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> the only thing taxes show is how good your accountant is, I pay exactly what my accountant says I owe, not a penny more. not sure what people are expecting to see here?



.....  how about 'keeping your word'....but we all now know that trumps alternative facts [lies] will protect this delicate man baby...


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 18, 2017)

charley said:


> .....  how about 'keeping your word'....but we all now know that trumps alternative facts [lies] will protect this delicate man baby...


damn bro, next 4 years are gonna be real hard for you man, best learn to live with it


----------



## charley (Feb 18, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> damn bro, next 4 years are gonna be real hard for you man, best learn to live with it




... I ain't sweating it bro... trumps not the first chronic liar I've ever encountered ... I think you will learn a lesson in due time, it's amusing to me that his people will defend anything trump says......meaning his peeps lack any moral compass ..


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 19, 2017)

charley said:


> ... I ain't sweating it bro... trumps not the first chronic liar I've ever encountered ... I think you will learn a lesson in due time, it's amusing to me that his people will defend anything trump says......meaning his peeps lack any moral compass ..


nothing different than those who supported hillary no matter how much lies and scams were exposed. or bernie even tho he was paid off, just saying bro. and just because people hope Trump does a good job doesnt necessarily mean they voted for him.


----------



## charley (Feb 19, 2017)

... another promise president asswipe won't be delivering on....  now it's a fence at best...


----------

